# At my wit's end



## laerm (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all -

This is my first post. I've read here for several years and have taken some tips - calcium had some benefits - but I've finally had enough and am desperately seeking advice (and I need a little space to vent to some people who would understand). I'm working under the assumption that people who have to think about their poop pretty regularly don't get weirded out by TMI easily.

I have had IBS-D for probably close to 15 years, but it was only diagnosed 6 years ago. I feel like it's gotten worse every year, and I know it's gotten worse in the past two years. In 2014, my wife and I moved to NYC for her job, and it's been torment for me. To be frank, I now have serious agoraphobia and nearly have anxiety attacks whenever I have to leave the house. I've had some very close calls with suddenly needing a bathroom, and nothing ruins your week like having it happen on a subway stopped between stations.









My medication regimen is 10 mg of bentyl/dicyclomine three times a day and a dose of calcium twice a day. I also take risperdal for the dissociation that started happening as my relationship with my body became more and more estranged. I had read that TCAs were good for IBS-D so I was on doxepin for several months, but my wife did not appreciate my complete and utter lack of a sex drive. I went off the doxepin six weeks ago and I now have the barest pulse of a sex drive, so that's an improvement over essentially nil. I have been in therapy this whole time to try and make me more comfortable and less nervous and to have a better relationship with my body.

The dicyclomine regimen was started last November. It helps, but I find it's causing heartburn.

I'd love some advice on a few things...

1. Tips for not freaking out when I have to leave the house!

2. Medication that would help me be less nervous when out (klonopin was tried and put me to sleep; lexapro makes me agitated).

3. Medication that's not dicyclomine, is there something better? My insurance will not cover Xifaxan.

4. Is there a good heartburn medication? Two Pepcid Complete sometimes work; a teaspoon of baking soda works better. Haven't tried anything else.

I appreciate your good thoughts and advice, everyone. My lack of desire to leave the house to do anything is ruining my wife's enjoyment of living here, and I don't want to make her bitter.

I wouldn't wish what I'm going through on my worst enemy, but, if you're suffering like I am, then I am here to listen too. Thanks...

Micah


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm using half Xanax (alprazolam) for my brain, immodium for my gut and an "as empty as possible" stomach, before going out. In case of a long car drive or similar, I really try to control my "last night" food inputs, in order to minimize chances of BMs.

Really appreciate though, your info on antidepressants, since I was advised to try them and I'm really skeptic on their use for IBS-D (considering their side effects).

Good luck (to everyone with this...)


----------



## cartersmommy (Apr 15, 2010)

I hear you and feel your pain TRUST ME. I have to tell you I know the only working treatment for me was taking Nortriptyline and it is a TCA but it is hands down the ONLY thing that has worked for me in the last 17 yrs. I am currently pregnant with my 3rd child and sadly can not be on my medication hence renduring me to the hell that you are talking about, however on my medication I can function normally, I deal with the lack of sex drive because the quality of my life is so much better for me on the meds. I hope it gets better for all of us!


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

cooked organic beats eaten at night. They help with toxicity of the body. Toxic intestines can cause all the issues in the book.

Almonds. Almonds are anti-stress, prebiotic, great for sex drive, full of most trace minerals, natural nitrogen protein which means its great for timely, predictable bowel health.

Eat almonds for breakfast, soak one for every 10 lbs of your ideal weight. Toss raw almonds in spring water or your best water source in a bowel in the fridge for 24-72 hrs. Eat them for breakfast with potassium fruit like yellow apples. This type of apple is said to be good for Diarrhea. Breakfast skippers don't do well today; Prone to ulcers and every issue under the sun. Never skip breakfast. Eat protein first in meals and chew well. Saliva is related to pancreas health so be aware of that too.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

@dlind70

Do you eat beets every night ?

And about the almonds, do you eat them soaked or not soaked ?


----------



## laerm (Oct 1, 2014)

cartersmommy said:


> I hear you and feel your pain TRUST ME. I have to tell you I know the only working treatment for me was taking Nortriptyline and it is a TCA but it is hands down the ONLY thing that has worked for me in the last 17 yrs. I am currently pregnant with my 3rd child and sadly can not be on my medication hence renduring me to the hell that you are talking about, however on my medication I can function normally, I deal with the lack of sex drive because the quality of my life is so much better for me on the meds. I hope it gets better for all of us!


Hm, nortriptyline, eh? I will ask my doctors what they think about this. Maybe it won't affect my sex life as much.  Thanks.

Micah


----------



## laerm (Oct 1, 2014)

dlind70 said:


> cooked organic beats eaten at night. They help with toxicity of the body. Toxic intestines can cause all the issues in the book.
> 
> Almonds. Almonds are anti-stress, prebiotic, great for sex drive, full of most trace minerals, natural nitrogen protein which means its great for timely, predictable bowel health.
> 
> Eat almonds for breakfast, soak one for every 10 lbs of your ideal weight. Toss raw almonds in spring water or your best water source in a bowel in the fridge for 24-72 hrs. Eat them for breakfast with potassium fruit like yellow apples. This type of apple is said to be good for Diarrhea. Breakfast skippers don't do well today; Prone to ulcers and every issue under the sun. Never skip breakfast. Eat protein first in meals and chew well. Saliva is related to pancreas health so be aware of that too.


Um, I love beets and eat them pretty regularly. I also can't eat dairy, so I exclusively eat/drink almond-based replacements (sometimes coconut). I've found that a big glass of almond milk can help my heartburn, but I've never found it to help with the -D portion of my digestion.

And as for breakfast, nothing ruins my morning and puts me in the bathroom for most of the day like eating before I am hungry. Sometimes this means I eat breakfast, sometimes this means I have a mid-morning snack, sometimes it means I wait until lunch. Sorry, this advice is not going to work well for me. Thanks though.

Micah


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Soaked almonds are better. Follow what I said. Say you would eat. For example, 18 almonds if your a 6' male. Beats are a dewormer. and NO, I don't eat them every night, just recently because they say it is (clean your liver season) and nothing feeds and cleans your liver better than beats.

Never skip breakfast. Breakfast skippers frequently get ulcers. The first protein in your mouths set the bar for HCL acid (stomachs acid) and starts your hormones for the day.


----------



## laerm (Oct 1, 2014)

dlind70 said:


> Soaked almonds are better. Follow what I said. Say you would eat. For example, 18 almonds if your a 6' male. Beats are a dewormer. and NO, I don't eat them every night, just recently because they say it is (clean your liver season) and nothing feeds and cleans your liver better than beats.
> 
> Never skip breakfast. Breakfast skippers frequently get ulcers. The first protein in your mouths set the bar for HCL acid (stomachs acid) and starts your hormones for the day.


Okay, well, while I appreciate the advice, I'm not going to start forcing myself to eat breakfast if I'm not hungry when 10+ years of experience has clearly proven that to be a bad idea for me. Thanks.

Micah


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Have you considered joining the trial being done in New York, right now ?

Check out clinicaltrials.gov Do a search for FMT.


----------



## laerm (Oct 1, 2014)

acureisoutthere said:


> Have you considered joining the trial being done in New York, right now ?
> 
> Check out clinicaltrials.gov Do a search for FMT.


No, I didn't know about this. I have always been curious about FMT... I will check it out. Thanks!

Micah


----------

